# Maumee Jig Size



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

What size floating jigs do you use for the Maumee? I see the regualtion where it cant be any larger then a half inch width from shank to tip but I'm not really sure what size jig that would fall under. Northlands 3/8 looked close but I just wanted to be sure before buying a 50 pack.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

If it was me I would buy them from maumee tackle. Only reason I say that is the cost is soo much cheaper from them. I used to get them online but found the quality and cost was better at maumee tackle


----------



## Zofchak (Jan 10, 2003)

Mr Burgundy said:


> If it was me I would buy them from maumee tackle. Only reason I say that is the cost is soo much cheaper from them. I used to get them online but found the quality and cost was better at maumee tackle



I agree, unless you're making your own Maumee Tackle has very competitive prices on them. 

I make mine using 1/0 Eagle Claw 90 degree jig hooks. I think the number is 570 or maybe 575, but I can't remember at the moment. Whatever you do, don't get the sickle style jigs. I made a bunch one year thinking they would be stronger, but they didn't hold up at all.


----------



## msujberry (Dec 18, 2006)

I also order the medium size category floaters from maumee tackle. Best prices I have found. Great hooks!


----------

